# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ουγκο Φωσκολο [Fos, Ugo Foscolo, Mikhail Solokhov]

## polykas

Tι γίνεται κανένα νέο για τον Ουγκώ Φώσκολο;



5 (3).jpg

----------


## apari

Τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια είναι έτσι ....
DSC00266.jpg

και εδώ και 2 μήνες στον απέναντι βραχίονα του κάνει παρέα το άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας Ζακυνθος 1
DSC00265.jpg

Η ΑΝΕΖ είναι σε δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση και δεν φαίνεται κανένα σημάδι ανάκαμψης. Το Ούγκο Φώσκολο ακούστικε κάποια στιγμή ότι παζαριάζεται για πώληση στον υιο Παναγόπουλο χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα , το δε Ζάκυνθος 1 υπολογίζεται ότι θέλει 1.5-2 εκατ. ευρώ για συμόρφωση με τη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης.

----------


## polykas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ *apari* για τις πληροφορίες σου με κάλυψες πλήρως.

----------


## Orion_v



----------


## Leo

Δεν μπορώ να δω τις φωτογραφίες με τα υπάρχοντα links... μήπως να τις δούμε κάπως αλλιώς?

----------


## Orion_v

Τωρα ελπιζω να φαινονται  !!!   :Surprised: ops:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

τωρα μαλιστα.σε ευχαριστουμε...... :Wink: ...

----------


## noulos

Πολύ ωραίο βαποράκι, κρίμα!

----------


## dum

ετσι και χειροτερα.ειναι γεματο σκουρια.την κυριακη εφυγα απο ζακυνθο και το ειδα.

----------


## konigi

Αν το έπαιρνε είτε η μπλου σταρ,ειτε η ανεκ,ειτε εστω και η νελ και με την κατάλληλη επισκευη και μετασκευη δεν θα τα πήγαινε καλα σε καποιο δρομολόγιο της Παροναξίας η του Βορείου Αιγαίου??? :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

Για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν το πλοιο ειναι σχετικα νεο μια και ναυπηγηθηκε το 1985 στην πολωνια ηταν για πολλα χρονια Ρωσικων συμφεροντων η χαρη του εφτασε μεχρι και το Βλαδιβοστοκ και βεβαια το ποιο θλιβερο για αυτο το παρατημενο πλοιο ειναι οτι ειναι αδελφο πλοιο με το Easy Cruise Life.
Ειναι αυτο που εχω ξαναπει οτι καποιων πλοιων η μοιρα εξαρταται απο το σε ποια χερια θα καταληξουν

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι κρίμα ρε παιδιά!!Είναι πολύ ομορφο πλοίο και αρκετά καινούριο!!Να ρωτήσω κάτι, το πλοίο αυτό είναι στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου??
(σε 5 μέρες θα είμαι Ζάκυνθο :Wink: )

----------


## dark_vts

> Είναι κρίμα ρε παιδιά!!Είναι πολύ ομορφο πλοίο και αρκετά καινούριο!!Να ρωτήσω κάτι, το πλοίο αυτό είναι στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου??
> (σε 5 μέρες θα είμαι Ζάκυνθο)


ναι εδω και κατι χρονια, δυστυχως....

----------


## giannisk88

Thank's φίλε μου για την άμεση απάντηση.Μακάρι πάντως να γίνει κάτι με αυτό το ποστάλι.Ειναι απο τις περιπτώσεις που στεναχωριέμαι που τα βλέπω έτσι.

----------


## Georgecz3

Στον Ε στο τευχος του αυγούστου αναφέρει στην σελίδα 124 ΝΩΕ express οτι το πλοίο φέρεται να αγοράστικε απο τον κ Αλέξανδρο Παναγόπουλο.

----------


## scoufgian

ας δουμε και τον φιλο μας το foskolo απο ψηλα.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12427

----------


## giannisk88

> Στον Ε στο τευχος του αυγούστου αναφέρει στην σελίδα 124 ΝΩΕ express οτι το πλοίο φέρεται να αγοράστικε απο τον κ Αλέξανδρο Παναγόπουλο.


Ποια εταιρεία έχει φίλε μου αυτός??


Πολύ τέλεια φωτό φίλε scoufgian!!!

----------


## dimitris

ειχε την attica δηλαδη superfast και blue star και παλαιοτερα ειχε κρουαζιεροπλοια

----------


## giannisk88

Αααα πολύ ωραία!!!!Δεδομένου οτι όλα τα πλοία του είναι υπόδειγμα, αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο το πλοίο θα πέσει σε καλά χέρια!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Aλεξανδρος ειναι ο γιος του Περικλη που ειχε οτι σου ανεφερα παραπανω σορρυ :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

> Aλεξανδρος ειναι ο γιος του Περικλη που ειχε οτι σου ανεφερα παραπανω σορρυ


Χαχαχα!!Δε πειράζει φίλε μου.Είναι γώνος πάντως οικογένειας που έχει καλή ιστορία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ζακυνθος 2008!!!!!

ugo foscolo.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίος φίλε..
Θα ακουλουθήσουν πληθώρα φωτό και απο μένα ίσως και αργόερα απόψε.Εκανα ενα μινι εξωτερικο photo-tour του πλοίου.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

εγω ειχα στειλει ανταποκριτη!!!την κοπελα μου!!!!και φροντισε να μου φερει υλικο απο ζακυνθο!!!χαχα!!!

----------


## giannisk88

> εγω ειχα στειλει ανταποκριτη!!!την κοπελα μου!!!!και φροντισε να μου φερει υλικο απο ζακυνθο!!!χαχα!!!


Xaxaxa!!!Σωστός!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Παραθέτω λοιπόν το λίνκ των φωτογαφιών.Ελπίζω μόνο να σας αρεσουν! :Wink: 

Λόγω κάποιου προβλήματως οι φωτό θα ανέβουν στο φόρουμ λίγο παρακάτω.

----------


## Νικόλας

και αυτές είναι όμορφες φίλε αλλά τι γινεται ρε παιδιά με το βαπόρι?? είναι πολύ όμορφο και χαραμίζεται εμένα μ αρέσει πάρα πολύ επίσης στη φότο είδα να έχει μπατάρει λίγο τι έγινε??

----------


## giannisk88

> και αυτές είναι όμορφες φίλε αλλά τι γινεται ρε παιδιά με το βαπόρι?? είναι πολύ όμορφο και χαραμίζεται εμένα μ αρέσει πάρα πολύ επίσης στη φότο είδα να έχει μπατάρει λίγο τι έγινε??


Thank's φιλαράκι.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μπατάρει λίγο.Θα έχει σαβούρα μεσα μπόλικη και μονόπλευρη.Παντως είναι πραγματικα στεναχώρια να βλέπεις ενα τέτοιο πλοίο σε αυτή τη κατάσταση.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι ρε γαμότο 
να ρίξω μια ιδέα??ορίστε καράβι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Καλή ιδέα.Παντως λόγω μεγέθους είναι πολύ καλό και για πάρα πολλά δρομολόγια!!
Να αναφέρω πάντως επι τη ευκαιρία οτι σύνολο είναι 3 τα εκγαταλελειμμένα πλοία στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.Το Ουγκο, το Οδυσσέας Ελύτης και το Ζακυνθος 1.(Για τα δύο τελευταία θα ανεβάσω φωτό τις επόμενες μέρες)

----------


## giannisk88

Οι φωτο του Ugo foscolo στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου πριν λιγότερο απο ένα μήνα.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους αλλα ειδικά στο σύντεκνο Λεό(ξέρεις εσύ γιατι)


DSC00485.jpg

DSC00494.jpg

DSC00497.jpg

DSC00495.jpg

DSC00503.jpg

----------


## vinman

Κρίμα το καράβι να σκουριάζει έτσι...κρίμα...
(Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φιλε Γιάννη)

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο είναι χάλια λόγω του παροπλισμού του... αλλά ωραίο σκαρί. Οι φωτογραφίες τζιτζί, απο αυτές που δεν μας έχεισς συνηθίσει. Το μάθημα το πέρασες με άριστα  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

συνέχεια...
(Να'σαι καλα φίλε Vinman)
Χαχαχα!!!Αυτό φίλε Λεο σηκώνει κέρασμα!!!Σ'ευχαριστώ!!!
Αμα ο δάσκαλος είναι φοβερός το μάθημα πετάει!!!

DSC00507.jpg

DSC00509.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

ειναι κριμα να σαπιζει ετσι αυτο το υπεροχο καραβι...η εταιρεια το πουλαει η απλα το κραταει μεχρι να δει αν θα το ξαναχρεισιμοποιηση?Υπαρχη ενδιαφερον απο καμια εταιρεια για την αγορα του?

----------


## nautikos

> Το πλοίο είναι χάλια λόγω του παροπλισμού του... αλλά ωραίο σκαρί.


Ακριβως ετσι ειναι, το εχουν παραμελησει τελειως εδω και χρονια. Οταν παντως το ειχα δει στο δεξαμενισμο του στο _Περαμα_ ηταν σενιο  πανω και κατω :Wink: .

----------


## scoufgian

να δωσω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου τα συγχαρητηρια στο Γιαννη.Ευγε.Ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά όλους!!Να είστε ολοι καλά!Με κανετε πολύ χαρούμενο που σας άρεσαν!

----------


## dimitris

giannisk88 οχι εσενα την κοπελα σου Ευχαριστουμε! :Razz: 
λαθος αλλος το ειπε...

----------


## giannisk88

> giannisk88 οχι εσενα την κοπελα σου Ευχαριστουμε!
> λαθος αλλος το ειπε...


Αυτες τις τράβηξα αυτοπροσώπος το φίλο f/b kefalonia εννοείς. :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

giannisk88 ναι εχεις δικιο  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

εγω ειχα στειλει ανταποκριτη μπερδεψες του γιαννηδες φιλε δημητρη!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Krima paragmatika gia iati to karavi pou tha mporouse na exei anaptiksei tin ANEZ deinontas tis tin euakria logo megethous na anoiksei nea grammi sindeontas tin Patra-nisia Ioniou-Mpari h' Mprintezi!

----------


## .voyager

Μια απ' τα ίδια  :Very Happy: 

DSC01631.JPG

----------


## apari

Σημερινή φωτό τραβηγμένη έξω απο το λιμάνι.
DSC03778.jpg
Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα τοπικής εφημερίδας έγραφε ότι παρόλο που υπάρχει εδώ και 3 μήνες πρόταση και συζήτηση για πώληση του πλοίου οι μέτοχοι της ΑΝΕΖ δεν συμφωνούν σε κάποιες "λεπτομέριες".

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο αλλα ειναι εγκαταλλειμενο ( βλεπε πολυ σκουρια )  :Sad: 
Τι θα γινει ; Θα πουληθει ;
Οσο για το "Ζακυνθος 1" , για μενα ειναι πολυ ωραιο πλοιο , με αυτο πηγαμε πενθημερη εκδρομη με τη ταξη Γ Λυκειου το 1993 ( για ρωτηστε τον φιλο μας pariano )  :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

> Σημερινή φωτό τραβηγμένη έξω απο το λιμάνι.
> DSC03778.jpg
> Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα τοπικής εφημερίδας έγραφε ότι παρόλο που υπάρχει εδώ και 3 μήνες πρόταση και συζήτηση για πώληση του πλοίου οι μέτοχοι της ΑΝΕΖ δεν συμφωνούν σε κάποιες "λεπτομέριες".


A..Re Karavaki pou pas xameno...Tha mporouse na itan ena apo ta kalitera postalia sto Ionio!

----------


## Vortigern

Δυστηστιχος απο αυτο το πλοιο εχουμε μονο απο το λιμανι φωτογραφιες του

----------


## moutsokwstas

κανεις δεν ενδιαφερεται γι αυτο το πλοιο?

----------


## parianos

Φιλε Mixalhs 13, μια διορθωση: πηγαμε με το "Δημητριος Μιρας" (τωρινο ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ) και επιστροφη με το "Ζακυνθος 1" (συγγνωμη off topic)...

----------


## olympiacos7

Akougontai polla gia auto to ploio twra teleutaia ,pantws oi upopshfioi agorastes einai kuriws o alexandros panagopoulos kai h easy cruise,gia na doume telika to ploio 8a katalhksei kapou h 8a parameinei paramelhmeno gia kairo...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μακαρι... μακαρι γιατι ειναι ομορφο το βαπορι και θα ειναι κριμα να χαθει...

----------


## TOM

> Ακριβως ετσι ειναι, το εχουν παραμελησει τελειως εδω και χρονια. Οταν παντως το ειχα δει στο δεξαμενισμο του στο _Περαμα_ ηταν σενιο πανω και κατω.


μηπως υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απ'τον δεξαμενισμο του;

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

Για Ρέθυνο θα ήταν ότι πρέπει

----------


## esperos

> Για Ρέθυνο θα ήταν ότι πρέπει


Θα  υπήρχε  πρόβλημα  με  τις  δυνατότητες  του  γκαράζ  του.

----------


## giannisk88

Μακάρι να είναι αυτό το πλοίο που θέλει να αγοράσει η Ρεθεμνιότικη εταιρεία!!!Με μία μετασκευούλα θα ήταν μια χαρά. Δε νομίζω οτι για ρέθυμνο πάνε παραπάνω οχήματα απο αυτά που χωράει το γκαράζ του!Ενώ είναι και ότι πρέπει για το λιμάνι του ρεθύμνου.

----------


## TOM

Υπαρχουν πολλες γραμμες στις οποιες το συγκεκρινενο πλοιο θα ταιριαζε γαντι.Κριμα ενα τοσο ωραιο καραβακι να σαπιζει στο λιμανι τηs Ζακυνθου.

----------


## olympiacos7

Twra pou einai demeno?exoume kanena neo h apla upo8eseis kanoume?

----------


## giannisk88

Ο προηγούμενος φίλος σου απάντησε ήδη που βρίσκετε εδώ και τόσο καιρό. Υποθέσεις κάνουμε βασικά. Αν υπήρχε νέο θα το γράφαμε. :Wink:

----------


## apari

Οι τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στον Α. Παναγόπουλο , έπειτα απο πολύμηνες διαπραγματεύσεις.
Ελπίζω να το δούμε να μετακινείται σύντομα γιατί υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τις θέσεις λιμενισμού των πλοίων στην Ζάκυνθο και είναι καιρός να απελευθερωθεί μια θέση μετά απο 5 χρόνια.

----------


## giannisk88

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το λιμάνι εκεί έχει 3 ανενεργά πλοία μέχρις στιγμής!!! :Sad: 
Ο Παναγώπουλος είναι της blue star αν δε κάνω λάθος??

----------


## captain 83

Ήταν της Blue Star o Παναγόπουλος.

----------


## giman

Παιδιά  να ρωτήσω ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ ΑΝΕΖ και ΑΝΜΕΖ

----------


## Vortigern

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ ΑΝΕΖ και ΑΝΜΕΖ


H ΑΝΕΖ βαζοντας το Ζ στο τελος θελει να πει οτι (Ζ)ητηται αγοραστης για τα πλοια της ενω η ΑΝΜΕΖ βαζοντας το Μ μας λεει οτι ολα ειναι (Μ)ια χαρα...
(Φυσικα κανω πλακα ετσι....) :Razz:

----------


## apari

*ΑΝΕΖ = Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Ζακύνθου*
*ΑΝΜΕΖ = Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Μεταφορική Εταιρία Ζακύνθου*
Αν και εκτός θέματος να πώ εν συντομία ότι η δεύτερη δημιουργήθηκε αρχικά απο ιδιοκτήτες φορτηγών που επι χρόνια αντιδρούσαν για το κόστος των εισιτηρίων της γραμμής για τα φορτηγά , εξού και το "Μεταφορική". Η πρώτη τους άδεια δε ήταν για 12 φορτηγά και 8 οδηγούς αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## apari

*Μέρες απέμειναν για την αναχώρηση του “ΟΥΓΚΟ ΦΩΣΚΟΛΟΣ”* 
¶ρθρο της τοπικής εφημερίδας "Ημέρα τση Ζάκυθος"
http://www.imerazante.gr/imera/news/detail.php?ID=13812



_"...το σήριαλ με το πλοίο της ΑΝΕΖ “Ούγκο Φώσκολος”, αφού σε λίγες ημέρες (πριν την ολοκλήρωση του 2008), θα αναχωρήσει από τη Ζάκυνθο."_

----------


## Apostolos

'Αραγε για ακτοπλοικό ή για κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Πάντως για το χαμηλό ύψος του γκαράζ έχουμε δεί ανάλογες μετασκευές στο εξωτερικό που με υδραυλικό σύστημα κόψανε όλο το κομοδέσιο και προσθέσανε ύψος γκαράζ

----------


## apari

Απο ότι ακούγεται στο νησί πάει για κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Έχει ξεκηνίσει η διαδικασία για την αλλαγή της σημαίας του , ενώ απο ότι λέγανε σημερα διαφοροι κύκλοι διευθετούνται και οι διαδικασίες ρυμούλκησης του. Γενικά όλοι ήταν αισιόδοξοι ότι θα φύγει απο το λιμάνι ακόμα και πριν το τέλος του χρόνου (προσωπικά το θεωρώ απίθανο).

----------


## Νaval22

μαλλον προορίζεται να γίνει κάτι σαν το easy cruise life που είναι και αδερφάκι του

----------


## apari

*Και εγένετο ..."ΦΩΣ"*
αν και χριστούγεννα ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSC00381.jpg
DSC00379.jpg
DSC00380.jpg
DSC00382.jpg
DSC00386.jpg

...με σημαία Παναμά στην πρύμνη , και την *ασπρη με το κόκκινο "Ω"* στον ιστό.

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτο τι σημαίνει τώρα με τη σημαία? οτι πουλήθηκε στον Παναμά?

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε για το φωτορεπορτάζ πάντως!!!

----------


## esperos

Μια  πρώτη  διαπίστωση. Εφόσον  άφησαν  στην  πρύμνη  το  ''ΦΩΣ''  στα  Ελληνικά,  σημαίνει  κάτι  παρήγορο  ότι  το  πλοίο  θα  παραμείνει  ίσως  σε  Ελληνικά  χέρια.

----------


## apari

Ρε παιδιά σε ελληνικά χέρια πήγε το πλοίο ... του κ. Αλέξανδρου Παναγόπουλου. Η σημαία Παναμά φαντάζομαι πως είναι μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η μετασκευή. Αν το κάνουν κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπως ακούγεται , και σκοπεύουν να δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα λογικό είναι να ξανασηκώσει ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## giannisk88

> Ρε παιδιά σε ελληνικά χέρια πήγε το πλοίο ... του κ. Αλέξανδρου Παναγόπουλου. Η σημαία Παναμά φαντάζομαι πως είναι μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η μετασκευή. Αν το κάνουν κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπως ακούγεται , και σκοπεύουν να δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα λογικό είναι να ξανασηκώσει ελληνική σημαία.


A ok τώρα καταλαβα τι παίζει...Thank's!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι επιβεβαιωμένο για τον Παναγόπουλο; 
Αυτά τα "κομμένα" ονόματα τα έχουμε δει σε καράβια που έφυγαν για ένα και μόνο ταξίδι. Προς το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## esperos

> Eίναι επιβεβαιωμένο για τον Παναγόπουλο; 
> Αυτά τα "κομμένα" ονόματα τα έχουμε δει σε καράβια που έφυγαν για ένα και μόνο ταξίδι. Προς το διαλυτήριο.


Έχεις  δίκιο  Ellinis  αλλά  στην  πρύμνη  είναι  γραμμένα  στα  Ελληνικά  και  όχι  με  Λατινικά  γράμματα.  Αλλά  και  Παναμέζικη  σημαία  δεν  χρησιμοποιείται  συνήθως  για  πλοία  που  οδεύουν  στην  τελευταία  τους  κατοικία,  προτιμώνται  πιο  ευτελείς  σημαίες.

----------


## apari

Επειδή το πιο πιθανό είναι το πλοίο να πάει κατά Τουρκία μεριά ... μην αγχωθείτε... σε ναυπηγείο για μετασκευή θα πάει και όχι σε διαλυτήριο....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μακαρι να σωθει το πλοιο  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Min kindinologoume !! Ola kala thapane simfwna me osa exoume mathei ws twra!

----------


## papas8281

ΧΡΠΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΧΤΕΣ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ EMERGENCY ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ..

----------


## rousok

ερωτηση:
ξερει κανεις να μας πει για την υπαρχουσα χωρητικοτητα του σε επιβατες και γκαραζ?

----------


## leonidas

Συμφωνα με τον Σουηδο χωραει 412 επιβατες
και 150 αυτοκινητα

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση που το φουγαρο του ομορφου πλοιου ειναι *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Το Ugo Foscolo, πλέον ως Fos, στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, δυστυχώς σε μαύρα χάλια... 
Φώτο 1 , Φώτο 2

----------


## .voyager

"Σωστόοος", ωραίο ρεπορτάζ Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθος  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Χρήστο! :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση που το φουγαρο του ομορφου πλοιου ειναι *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ*


*ΠΟΛΩΝΕΖΙΚΗ * πατέντα :Smile:

----------


## alex29

κανενα νεο απο το φωσκολος ποτε θα φυγει εχουμαι..

----------


## .voyager

To σίγουρο είναι πως τελευταία στιγμή -τότε που ακουγόταν έντονα ο Αλέξανδρος Παναγόπουλος- ο τελευταίος σώθηκε από το να το φορτωθεί, κι απ' όσο άκουσα, ο πατέρας του τον έσωσε  :Wink:

----------


## apari

Φιλε voyager δεν ξέρω τι πληροφόρηση έχεις αλλά τελικά ο Παναγόπουλος το πήρε το πλοίο.
Αν υπάρχει αμφιβολία σε αυτό ... ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει ποιάς εταιρίας είναι η άσπρη σημαία με το κόκκινο "Ω" , που έχει σηκωθεί στο πλοίο (όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα).
Επίσης μέχρι πριν 2 μέρες που είμουν στο νησί , υπήρχε καθημερινά κόσμος στο πλοίο ενώ την τετάρτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος δοκίμαζαν την πυρασφάλεια και τις μανικες του πλοίου.

----------


## .voyager

> Φιλε voyager δεν ξέρω τι πληροφόρηση έχεις αλλά τελικά ο Παναγόπουλος το πήρε το πλοίο.


Θα ξαναρωτήσω, φίλε. Έτσι ήξερα από έγκυρη πηγή  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Ο ξεχασμένος Ugo foscolo._

1 (1).jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποια γραμμή ήθελε η ΑΝΕΖ να δομολογήσει το πλοίο? Κανένα νέο για τον ιδιοκτήτη ή για την μοίρα του FOS υπάρχει?  :?: :Confused:

----------


## proussos

*Από διαίσθηση ένα ξέρω να πώ...μόνο ένας Αλέξανδρος Παναγόπουλος θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί να αφήσει ένα "FOS" ανοικτό...*

----------


## KOMAJEC

Το..."ΦΩΣ" κάνει ακόμα παρέα στον αριστερό λιμενοβραχίονα του λιμανιού της Ζακύνθου με τον "ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ΕΛΥΤΗ" της ΑΝΜΕΖ, "αδερφάκι" του "ΚΟΡΑΗ" και δεν έχει κουνηθεί ούτε πόντο...

----------


## DimitrisT

Να στε καλα για την ενημερωση,σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## alex29

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους .Γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποια γραμμή ήθελε η ΑΝΕΖ να δομολογήσει το πλοίο? Κανένα νέο για τον ιδιοκτήτη ή για την μοίρα του FOS υπάρχει? :?:


 το καραβι θελανε να το βαλουνε να κανει το καλοκαιρι ζακυνθος- μπριντεζι..και κανονικα στην γραμη ζακυνθου κυληνης  αλλα γρηγορα αρχησαν οι κατασχεσεις  και δεν ειχανε να βαλουνε καυσημα για να κανει το πρωτο δρομολογιο ..

----------


## DimitrisT

> το καραβι θελανε να το βαλουνε να κανει το καλοκαιρι ζακυνθος- μπριντεζι..και κανονικα στην γραμη ζακυνθου κυληνης  αλλα γρηγορα αρχησαν οι κατασχεσεις  και δεν ειχανε να βαλουνε καυσημα για να κανει το πρωτο δρομολογιο ..


Να σαι καλά φίλε  alex29 ,σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση .Ζάκυνθος - Μπρίντεζη  :Razz:  σαν γραμμή θα ήταν τέλεια ,κρίμα για την εταιρία και το πλοίο.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΜΟΝΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ - ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ;

----------


## TOM

ΦΙΛΕ KOMAJEC,ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ-ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.

----------


## Στέφανος

Fos ..... Απρίλιος 2009
fos 1.jpg

fos 2.jpg

fos 3.jpg

----------


## parianos

Πω πω πω χαλια ειναι το πλοιο, χρειαζεται επιγοντως βαψιμο.....

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε μου ας βρει πρωτα πλοιοκτητη και μετα ολα θα γινουν!!!! :Wink:

----------


## starce

Vevea den vrisketai katholoy se kali katastasi. Poli krima giati inai oreo plio kai as poymai arketa kenoyrio.

----------


## alex29

to poulaei o panagopoulos se norbigous to karabi.. eixai erdei klimakio apo thn  norbigia kai to epideorousan..

----------


## ChiefMate

> Πω πω πω χαλια ειναι το πλοιο, χρειαζεται επιγοντως βαψιμο.....



Βασικα χρειαζεται τονους αμμου οπως το βλεπω κ στο τελος βαψιμο!

----------


## Leo

> Βασικα χρειαζεται τονους αμμου οπως το βλεπω κ στο τελος βαψιμο!


¶λλο θέλει Chief, δεν μαζεύεται πιά έτσι όπως κατάντησε......:?

----------


## captainPS

to ploio poulh8hke ston panagopoulo alla kaneis dn 3erei pote 8 fugei apo to limani ths zakynthou.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Για να ψαχτούμε λίγο σε βιβλία και internet! Μήπως το πλοίο έχει θέσει σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για την ανάληψη του παγκοσμίου ρεκόρ ακινησίας πλοίου (μη βυθισμένου ή ημιβυθισμένου);

Βρίσκεται στη θέση που το βλέπετε _από το Σεπτέμβριο του 2004_ με μοναδική εξαίρεση μια ημέρα που οι δυνατοί άνεμοι αποφάσισαν να το πάνε βόλτα και του έκοψαν ένα κάβο! Αλλά αυτό δε νομίζω να πιάνεται γιατί δεν μετακινήθηκε αυτοδύναμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Που ξέρετε, μπορεί το ΦΩΣ να έχει ήδη μπει στο Guinness Book of Records και να μην το έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι!

----------


## ορφεας

Μπα πήρα αυτό του 2010 και το μόνο που λέει για πλοία είναι το OASIS OF THE SEAS!!!

----------


## KOMAJEC

περισσότερα:http://www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/foskolos-2402/

----------


## KOMAJEC

Από την "*ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΣΗ ΖΑΚΥΘΟΣ*" (δημοσίευση στις 30/3):

"Απορρίφθηκε από τη Λιμενική Επιτροπή το αίτημα για την παραμονή του  πλοίου “ΦΩΣ” στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου, αφού τα  μέλη της έκριναν ότι έχει δοθεί αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα σε όλες τις  εταιρίες, ούτως ώστε αυτές να απομακρύνουν τα ανενεργά τους πλοία από  τους μόλους του Αγίου Διονυσίου και του Αγίου Νικολάου.
Η παραπάνω απόφαση λήφθηκε ομόφωνα, κατά τη διάρκεια της χθεσινής  συνεδρίασης της Λιμενικής Επιτροπής, τα μέλη της οποίας  “επικαιροποίησαν” την πρόθεσή τους για την απομάκρυνση όλων των πλοίων  μέχρι τις 15 Απριλίου"......

........"Μετά το Πάσχα, πρόκειται να έρθει στη Ζάκυνθο εκτιμητής-εμπειρογνώμονας,  ο οποίος θα εισηγηθεί τον τρόπο με τον οποίο το Λιμενικό Ταμείο θα  “απαλλαγεί” από τον βραχνά των ανενεργών πλοίων".

----------


## KOMAJEC

Από www.imerazante.gr

"Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η διαδικασία απομάκρυνσης  του πλοίου “ΦΩΣ” από το μόλο του Αγίου Νικολάου. Μετα την  ενημέρωση που έκανε ο ιδιοκτήτης, κ. Παναγόπουλος, προς το Λιμεναρχείο  και το Λιμενικό Ταμείο, ρυμουλκά βρίσκονται στη Ζάκυνθο, ούτως ώστε  να οδηγήσουν το πλοίο στον Αστακό Αιτωλοακαρνανίας".

----------


## KOMAJEC

....αποχώρησε ρυμουλκούμενο σήμερα το πλοίο από το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου με προορισμό το λίμάνι του Αστακού.....

----------


## Express Pigasos

για να κατσει αλλα 5 χρονια εκει....για σκραπ θα παει στο τελος....το υπογραφω....

----------


## GeoTsakas

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ???

----------


## KOMAJEC

Δυστυχώς όχι. Πρέπει να έφυγε πρωινές ώρες και ήμουνα στη δουλειά...

----------


## Stylianos

δικιο εχει ο φίλος Express Pigasos,αν δεν παει για σκραπ,τι αλλο θα μπορούσε να κανει; βρισκεται παροπλισμένο τοσον καιρό,και τωρα απλα...αλλάζει θέση.Πραγματικά θα ειναι θαυμα αν καταφερει να σωθεί...:sad:

----------


## Express Pigasos

ξερει κανεις το βαρος του σε σιδερο???light weight δηλαδη?γιατι ενα πλοιο 5.5 χρονια να καθεται δεν συμφερει να λειτουργησει.το αντρο της αραχνης και των ποντικων  θα ειναι... :Sad:

----------


## TOM

To πλοιο βαφτικε ασπρο οπως δειχνει οι παρακατω φωτο απο το shipspotting .


http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...UGO+FOSCOLO%29

----------


## Leo

Στην φωτογραφία του λινκ το πλοίο είναι στην Ζάκυνθο στην συνηθισμένη του θέση.

----------


## navielect

και ενα κλικ στα προπερτις θα μας πεισει οτι ειναι ενα κακογουστο φωτοσοπ

----------


## KOMAJEC

Εξαιρετικά κακόγουστο. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε σύμφωνα με την "Ημέρα τση Ζάκυθος" για τον Αστακό χθες στις γύρω στις 4 το απόγευμα. Μάλιστα, ήταν να φύγει νωρίτερα αλλά καθυστέρησε η ρυμούλκησή του λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων.

Να θυμίσω ότι χθες ήταν η τελευταία ημέρα της προθεσμίας που είχε δώσει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο στις εταιρείες των παροπλισμένων για απομάκρυνση των πλοίων τους...

----------


## apari

Χαιρετώ όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr μετά από καιρό  :Smile: 
Όπως έχει γραφεί παραπάνω η ρυμούλκιση του πλοίου ήταν αρκετά περιπετειώδης , μιας και λόγο ανέμων τα ρυμουλκά πλησίαζαν , έδεναν , ξεκολούσαν το πλοίο απο τον ντόκο και στη συνέχεια το ξανάβαζαν στη γνωστή του θέση τα τελευταία χρόνια. Η διαδικάσία αυτή έγινε 2 φορές μέχρι που τελικά κατα τις 2 το μεσημέρι αποφάσισαν να εγκαταλείψουν για την επόμενη μέρα.
Τσάμπα λοιπόν η αναμονή μου σκέφτηκα και ανέβηκα στη μηχανή να φύγω ...  :Sad: 
Στο δρόμο για το σπίτι μου τηλεφωνεί φίλος απο το λιμάνι λέγοντας μου : "Που είσαι ρε ; Το βγάζουν τώρα..."
Το καλύτερο που μπορούσα να κάνω εκείνη την ώρα ήταν μια παρακαμψη απο τη Μπόχαλη (για όσους γνωρίζουν) και 3 μακρινές φώτο για να αποχαιρετήσω το πλοίο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1271429041
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1271429064
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1271429076

----------


## KOMAJEC

Φαίνεται πως δεν ήθελε να αποχωριστεί τη Ζάκυνθο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## Ed87kas

Δεν κανουν κ το ιδιο στον Πειραια μπας κ παρουν τα                   παροπλησμενακ απο εκει???

----------


## Stylianos

μακαρι να σωθεί το πλοίο αυτο...αλλα τα άλλα δύο δεν θα φύγουν :Confused:

----------


## trelaras

Στον Αστακο Αιτωλοακαρνανιας θα παει?γιατι εκει?




> Εξαιρετικά κακόγουστο. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε σύμφωνα με την "Ημέρα τση Ζάκυθος" για τον Αστακό χθες στις γύρω στις 4 το απόγευμα. Μάλιστα, ήταν να φύγει νωρίτερα αλλά καθυστέρησε η ρυμούλκησή του λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων.
> 
> Να θυμίσω ότι χθες ήταν η τελευταία ημέρα της προθεσμίας που είχε δώσει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο στις εταιρείες των παροπλισμένων για απομάκρυνση των πλοίων τους...

----------


## alex29

Με σμπάρα ήρθε με φωτιές, χαρές και σφουριξίες
μεγάλο παραλήρημα, είχαμε και σκουξίες.  Ήταν μακρίο και ψηλό, έπιανε ένα λιμάνι
το σφίξιμο τση Ζάκυθος, τώρα θα ξεθυμάνει.  
 Στο Πόρτο πίε και έδεσε, στην τζίμα όπως λένε
και τα πυροτεχνήματα, τον ουρανό να καίνε. 
 Τρέξαμε όλοι, πήγαμε, κάθε φορά τα ίδια
το ΄δαμε και ευχηθήκαμε να ΄χει καλά ταξίδια. 
 Θερίο είναι μπράβο σας, χωράει τ΄ αντερά του
τσουνάμι κύμα δίμετρο, θα ΄ναι τ΄ απόνερά του. 
 Οι μέρες επερνάγανε, οι μήνες και ακόμα
η αλμύρα και το δέσιμο, εσκούριασε το χρώμα. 
 Αργεί πολύ ελέγαμε, να πάρει τη σειρά του
το βύθισμά του έφταιγε, κι΄ αυτή η άγκυρά του. 
 Μα δεν πειράζει βρε παιδιά, μην είμαστε κουτάβια
η Ζάκυνθος αυγάτισε, εγέμισε καράβια. 
 ¶λλα για δρομολόγια, άλλα να τα κοιτάμε
λεφτά για παλιοσίδερα, εμείς δεν τα πετάμε. 
 Για χρόνια το καμάρωνα, μα το ΄χω το μαράζι
γιατί δεν το ταξίδεψα, μέσα μου με πειράζει. 
 Το είδα, το τραβάγανε, το σέρνανε με ιμάντες
κι΄ άλλο δεν εντρεπόμουνα, τση σκουριασμένες μπάντες. 
 Με σμπάρα ήρθε με φωτιές, το πήρανε δεμένο
το σέρνανε τα ρυμουλκά, βουβό και στοιχειωμένο. 
 Πώς ήρθε και πώς έφυγε, Ζακυνθινοί γελάτε
μην κάνετε του κεφαλιού ποτέ, αν δεν νογάτε. 
 Τούτο νησί δεν μας μπορεί, άλλο δεν μας αντέχει
θέλει πολύ να ξεπλυθεί, μα δυστυχώς δε βρέχει

----------


## Trakman

ΑΨΟΓΟΣ!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  Τα είπες όλα!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι φοβερό αυτό που μας έγραψες ! Μπράβο αν το έγραψες μόνος σου... Έχει συναίσθημα για το καράβι, μέσα του... Μπράβο !

----------


## trelaras

Το είδα στο λιμάνι στο Πλατυγιάλι(Αστακός) στο επόμενο μου ταξίδι προς Αστακό θα τραβήξω κ φωτογραφίες!!! :Smile:

----------


## trelaras

Οπως σας υποσχεθηκα να και η φωτογραφιες απο το Πλατυγιαλι!!!

----------


## trelaras

Κριμα ομως ρε παιδια για το πλοιο...

----------


## kein

Ηταν 15-04 του 2004 οταν ο Α' μηχανικος Σαλιβερος Βασιλειος μου ειπε να ετοιμασω τα πραγματα μου γιατι το πρωι θα επρεπε να με ναυτολογηση,23 χρονων ημουν τοτε και πριν απο 1 μηνα ειχα κανει τα χαρτια μου για να μπω στην σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων για να ακολουθησω το επαγγελμα του μηχανικου στην εμπορικη ναυτιλια.
Ηταν 7:30 το πρωι οταν πατησα το ποδι μου στο καταπελτη του θηριου,πηγα στην καμπινα του πρωτου,εβαλα την φορμα εργασιας μου(με λιγη βοηθεια βεβαια καθως μεγας στραβακας εκεινων των καιρο) και περιμενα τους υπολοιπους να ερθουν.
Στις 8:15 μπενει στην καμπινα του τσιφακα ο Β' μηχανικος Σπυρος Μαλας μαζι με των Γ' Ηλια Μανδελενακι(το πλοιο ηταν ειδη μισο μηνα στο περαμα και εγω στο διαστημα αυτο περιμενα να ετοιμαστη το φυλαδιο μου) ηρθαν για το καθιερωμενο πρωινο meating για της δουλειες της ημερας,συστηθηκαμε και κατσαμε στο σαλονακι του τσιφ για να συζητησουμε τις δουλειες,οτι και να λεγανε δεν επερνα χαμπαρι,φιλτρα,καπακια κυριων μηχανων και ηλεκτρωμηχανων,ψυγεια,δικτυα και αλλα συναφη που πρωτη φορα ακουγα και δεν ειχα ιδεα,ακομα μεχρι και σημερα θυμαμαι την κουβεντα του τσιφ στων σπυρο μολις τελειωσαν την κουβεντα τους.Σπυρο του ειπε,ο Γιαννης ειναι καινουργιος στην μουτσουρα οπως εσυ πριν χρονια οταν μου ειρθες,των περνεις και των αναλαμβανεις,αυτο ηταν μπηκα με τα μπουνια στην δουλεια,οτι και να πω για την κατασταση του μηχανοστασιου θα ειναι πολυ λιγα,η ρωση τα τελευταια χρονια κανανε δρομολογια μεταφερωντας αμαξια απο Ιαπωνια στο Βλαντιβοστοκ,το βαπορι απο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ειχε καταντιση ro-ro και οπως καταλαβαινεται δεν κανανε τιποτα,φιλτρα λαδιου κυριας μηχανης τριπιμενα για να περναει το λαδι,βιολογικη δεν δουλευαν ολα πεφτανε στην θαλασσα και πολλα αλλα,οταν το πληρωμα παρελαβε το βαπορι στην ιαπωνια και μεχρι να το φερουν ελλαδα ειχε πλημηρισει το μηχανοστασιο νερα απο δικτια που χανανε και ειχαν φτασει στα πανιολα,οι μηχανικη πλατσουριζανε μεσα.θα μου πειτε γιατι δεν τα πεγανανε εξω,οχι οχι οχι κυριοι και παλι οχι στο εξωτερικο δεν ειναι ελλαδα το παραμικρο λαδι να εντοπιστη απο ελικοπτερο η αεροπλανο και το πλοιο που την εκανε τρωει χωντρη καμπανα.Απο τα λεγομενα του δευτερου τριτου που ηταν μεσα στο βαπορι φερανε 5 βυτια για σλοπ για να βγαλουν τα σεντινονερα εξω και αρχισουν οι εργασιες.Εργασιες πολες,παρα πολες ολο το μηχανοστασιο ξυλοθηκε οι κυριες μηχανες 4 στον αριθμο 6 κυλινδρες Sulzer τετραχρονες με turbo charger και δυνατοτητα αλαγης σε διχρονη.Η ηλεκτρομηχανες και αυτες 6 κυλινδρες 4 στον αριθμο ποσα κιλοβατ σήκωνε η καθε μια δεν θυμαμε,το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι στην ραδα ειχαμε μονο μια ΟΠΟΤΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟ στο εν πλω βαζαμε 2 και στο st/by sto λιμανι 3 και καμια φορα 4 λογω των bowthruster.
Το βαπορι γερει κατασκευει,ρωσικο βαρυ βαπορι οσοι εχουν κανει σε ρωσικα θα καταλαβουν,να πω και κατι που πιστευω δεν γνωριζεται το βαπορι ειχε προδιαγραφες για το ρωσικο πολεμικο ναυτικο,αυτο σημενει οτι σε περιπτωσει αναγκης θα εκτελουσε χρεη μεταγωγικου και για αυτο των ηταν εξωπλισμενο με συστημα απομαγνητισμου ναρκων αλλα και ειναι και ice class(παγοθραυστικό).
Μειναμε στο πλοιο 3 μηνες,δυσκολοι μηνες που τους σκευτομαι και αναρωτιεμαι πως τα βγαλαμε περα,εβλεπα τις εικονες σας παιδια και βουρκοσα με ολα αυτα που μου ερχονταν στο μυαλο ολα οσα περασαμε.................υπαρχουν πολα να σας πω τα πιο πολλα ειναι ασχημα εως απογοητευτηκα,οι θυμηση τους ομως κανουν καλο για να εκτιμουμε αυτα που εχουμε και αυτα που μαθαμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Να σε καλα... Βλέπουμε πόσο διαφορετικά τα βλέπουν οι βαπορίσιοι έστω και νέοι...
Καλως ήλθες στην παρέα μας

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη Καλώς Όρισες ! Η εμπειρία σου ήταν φοβερή ! Θα χαιρόμασταν αν ακούγαμε, εν καιρώ, κι άλλες εμπειρίες σου...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Κριμα το πλοιο..... :Sad:

----------


## kein

Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια,μπραβο για το ενδιαφερων σας για τον φωσκολο,πιστευα οτι αυτο το βαπορι θα σαπιζε και θα κατελιγε καρφιτσες και πρωκες στο κοντινοτερο σκραπ της ινδιας,ευτυχως επεσε σε καλα χερια(ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστων).

Στις επομενες μερες θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες περιηγησεις στο κοσμο του φοσκολου καθως και καποιες ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο την δεξαμενη που περασε το βαπορι το χειμωνα του 2004,αλλα και καποιες απο το μηχανοστασιο.

alex29 συγχαρητήρια,με αγγιξες μεχρι το κοκκαλο με τα λογια σου,λογια τα οποια εκφραζουν απολυτα αυτο που νιωθω.

----------


## trelaras

> Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια,μπραβο για το ενδιαφερων σας για τον φωσκολο,πιστευα οτι αυτο το βαπορι θα σαπιζε και θα κατελιγε καρφιτσες και πρωκες στο κοντινοτερο σκραπ της ινδιας,ευτυχως επεσε σε καλα χερια(ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστων).
> 
> Στις επομενες μερες θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες περιηγησεις στο κοσμο του φοσκολου καθως και καποιες ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο την δεξαμενη που περασε το βαπορι το χειμωνα του 2004,αλλα και καποιες απο το μηχανοστασιο.
> 
> alex29 συγχαρητήρια,με αγγιξες μεχρι το κοκκαλο με τα λογια σου,λογια τα οποια εκφραζουν απολυτα αυτο που νιωθω.


θα περιμενουμε!!! :Smile:

----------


## alex29

akoma perimenoume nea

----------


## alex29

παει για τουρκια την δευτερα το βαπορι...

----------


## GeoTsakas

otan les tourkia???scrap??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πλοίο τώρα που βρίσκεται???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το Πλοίο τώρα που βρίσκεται????


 Νομιζω πως πρεπει να ειναι ακομη στον Αστακο  :Cool:  !!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR. ¶ρα δεν θα το δούμε :Wink: .

----------


## alex29

παει τουρκια για μετατροπη σε καζινο..

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> παει τουρκια για μετατροπη σε καζινο..


 Ενδιαφερον !!!!

----------


## lostromos

> παει τουρκια για μετατροπη σε καζινο..


Πού κάνουν τέτοιες δουλειές στη Τουρκία?

----------


## Lana

για την ωρα παραμενειστον Αστακο παιδια και απο την εταιρεια του δεν υπαρχει πληροφορηση για Τουρκια

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## alex29

kanena neo apo ton vapora...gia metaskeuei

----------


## a.molos

Καμμία δραστηριότητα, όπως δείχνει και η πρόσφατη φωτό απο το Πλατυγιάλι Αστακού, πάνω στο πλοίο, που όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα θα τραβήξει ανατολικά για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του. Οι δυσμενείς οικονομικές συγκυρίες αλλά και ο μακροχρόνιος παροπλισμός του πλοίου, καθώς επίσης και τα εν γένει προβλήματα του, συνηγορούν σε αυτή την υπόθεση. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας αλλά προέκυψε εκτάκτως και ήμουν απροετοίμαστος.

----------


## Giovanaut

Κρίμα τέτοιο βαπόρι...!!!

----------

